# the hoga today



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

got on the river this morning for pike and after a hike i got me one and the only one, water was perfect good color and flow, wanted to hit it before this coming rain and cold spell. got it on a half oz booya spiner bait, not much else was going on water was 4o degrees in a shallow area behind a log jam.


----------



## stinkyfingersjr (Oct 8, 2010)

Good job snags


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice catch! Thats a good size pike for Ohio.


----------



## fishkiller (Feb 6, 2007)

That fish seems like it has better color than many that come out of Cuyahoga.


----------



## Macky (Mar 1, 2013)

snag said:


> got on the river this morning for pike and after a hike i got me one and the only one, water was perfect good color and flow, wanted to hit it before this coming rain and cold spell. got it on a half oz booya spiner bait, not much else was going on water was 4o degrees in a shallow area behind a log jam.



Went and fished the hoga for Pike yesterday(3/10) as well, nothing doing for me was using live shinners and also spinners. I was Fishing around the Kent/Cuyahoga Falls area with my 6 year old son and we spent more time driving looking for spots then actually fishing. I'm going to try again next weekend weather permitting, maybe further upstream. Nice catch! 

Good Fishing,
Mike


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

Its starting to get good. Water in shallersville was about 40, once it gets 45-50 they should be everywhere in the shallows .. got 5 small ones yesterday and a 33"


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

really nice catch! I have to get out there and get me some very soon! Ill probably be at the disgusting mahoning river getting them.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

thanks all, i went in that area last season and got the skunk, so one this year was better than nothing ,will go back once it warms up a bit more, i wanted to hit the shallows at la due but it,s still locked up except by the bridges...


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

fishkiller said:


> That fish seems like it has better color than many that come out of Cuyahoga.


most of the fish in the upper reaches of the hoga have this color, I think they get more pale down twoards the Akron area. Great fish Snag! There will be more in there soon.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Color?? What cause light color? ?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CrappieCowboy15 (Apr 13, 2011)

mosquito walleye said:


> really nice catch! I have to get out there and get me some very soon! Ill probably be at the disgusting mahoning river getting them.


What's disgusting about the Mahoning river? We all know that industry has taken its toll on it but there's a ton of great fishing opportunities on it epically if your looking for a mixed bag. Why don't you try the creek that connects mosquito to the Mahoning. It's crawling with pike.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bdrape (May 26, 2004)

I had the yak out on Sunday in the edison pool. I got one bite and a follow that I know of. Just curious to know what is the best spawning habitat in that stretch? The shallow water is on the power plant side, but the bottom seems pretty muddy. The other side seem a little too deep. Thanks in advance for your recommendation.

bdrape


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Bdrape said:


> I had the yak out on Sunday in the edison pool. I got one bite and a follow that I know of. Just curious to know what is the best spawning habitat in that stretch? The shallow water is on the power plant side, but the bottom seems pretty muddy. The other side seem a little too deep. Thanks in advance for your recommendation.
> 
> bdrape


Were you fishing out of a blue or purple kayak? (Colorblind)


----------



## Bdrape (May 26, 2004)

Yes that was me. a Blue Kayak.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

good job Jerry, i havent even caught a fish yet


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

tom, it was my third trip out so far with a 6 in sucker on my last steelhed trip, so this was a improvement, was wanting to hit ladue for a pike trip but was still froz last week, glad it was cause i saw my stickers expired on the 1st for my canoe and boat, for some reason i thought i had till the end of march.. got em both this morning so good for three more yrs.... we,ll have to get out to mosquito this summer for cats,plus some froggin again...


----------



## chevyjay (Oct 6, 2012)

is the fishing any good in the waterworks park area?


----------



## Barnrat (Jun 4, 2012)

Hey CrappirCowboy15- Where do you access Mosquito Creek? I am new to the area (Southington) and have fished Mosquito Lake but nothing below the dam. I used to fish the Cuyahoga for spring pike but this would be so much closer.


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

Bdrape- that was me that you talked to the day on the river. I mentioned that rock pile an you said you were going to hit it on the way back.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

May not hold true here but after ice out in Minnesota the pike went crazy for stick baits. Bomber long a's , husky jerks, and original floaters. Slower the better. Spinner baits move to fast in the cold water. May be worth a shot


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

